# Food, weight loss questions and ... a cure?



## emerald (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi. I'm new here, so my questions might be 'old hat' to many of you. I've been T2 for about 10 years and really struggle with my weight (still around 5 stone to lose), can't take metformin so currently on pioglitazone - took myself off glimiprimide about 8 months ago to try and improve weight loss, but it hasnt. I am trying to eat a low carb/high fat/high protein diet as it is the only diet that I can stick to fairly easily and keeps my BS in single figures. Anyone got any tips/ideas on how I can maximise my weight loss which is currently at a miserable few ounces a week (if I'm really strict and keep my carb intake below 25g daily - otherwise I gain several ounces or even pounds in a week). Has anyone tried this 'newly-researched' diet of 600 cals for 6 weeks then - hey presto! total cure! I've hbeard a few things about it but dont know anyone who has successfully done it. Thanks for any advise you can offer.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi emerald, welcome to the forum  Firstly, I would forget about the so-called 'cure'. The diet was tried on 11 subjects under very close medical supervision and there has been no evidence (to my knowledge) that it is a long-term solution. Rather, it was an interesting finding from a very small study that may be used to inform a much larger study in the future. It seems to me that your problem with weight may lie in the fact that you are eating a high fat diet - high fat also suggests high calorie. Is your doctor aware that you have stopped some of your medication? Have you considered Byetta or Victoza? It may be worth asking your doctor about these as some people find they lose weight and keep good blood sugar control with them. Do you do much exercise? Getting regular daily exercise will help burn off those calories and raise your metabolism.

Do join in with our Weight Loss Group for lots of support and friendly tips!


----------



## Mark T (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forums Emerald


----------

